# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Tradition car club will be out there to support, hope it's a good turnout! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685955
> *Tradition car club will be out there to support, hope it's a good turnout! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I HOPE SO TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: im there!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
I seen Mark today at the swapmeet, I thought I was going to leek a secret on LIL but then I seen the topic... 

It's on now....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 13 2008, 10:30 PM~9687271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I seen Mark today at the swapmeet, I thought I was going to leek a secret on LIL but then I seen the topic...
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 13 2008, 11:16 PM~9687710
> *I'LL BE THERE..... :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 13 2008, 10:30 PM~9687271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I seen Mark today at the swapmeet, I thought I was going to leek a secret on LIL but then I seen the topic...
> 
> ...


fuck! i was suppose to go to that shit but didnt dam it!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 13 2008, 11:16 PM~9687710
> *I'LL BE THERE..... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Traffic,

Don't forget to bring some flyers to our car show, especailly for me for your guys's picnic :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride Car Club will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 14 2008, 08:37 AM~9689948
> *Pride Car Club will be there for sure  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:46 AM~9688549
> *Hey Traffic,
> 
> Don't forget to bring some flyers to our car show, especailly for me for your guys's picnic :biggrin:
> *


WE DIDN'T MAKE FLYERS THIS TIME JUST WORD OF MOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IS THIS THE CORRECT ADRESS??

Bonelli Park:
909-599-8411

120 Via Verde
San Dimas, CA 91773, US

HERE IS A LINK FOR THOSE WHO NEED DIRECTIONS LIKE ME IF IT'S THE CORRECT ADRESS :biggrin: 

MAPQUEST


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 14 2008, 09:16 AM~9690140
> *IS THIS THE CORRECT ADRESS??
> 
> Bonelli Park:
> ...


YEAH THAT'S THE RIGHT ADDRESS. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

YOU KNOW SUSPECTS C.C. WILL BE THERE.

Going to be a good week. A picnic on Sunday, My B-day on Monday & no work. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 14 2008, 10:09 AM~9690499
> *YOU KNOW SUSPECTS C.C. WILL BE THERE.
> 
> Going to be a good week. A picnic on Sunday, My B-day on Monday & no work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT'S COOL, I'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE THEN ANGEL


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

How early to get a good spot, is the park a good size one.


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

what site is it going to be at?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 14 2008, 10:45 AM~9690795
> *How early to get a good spot, is the park a good size one.
> *


YEAH IT'S A PRETTY COOL SIZE PARK


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:02 AM~9690930
> *what site is it going to be at?
> *


 :biggrin:  

From 10fwy Exit Fairplex... Go North
when u get to the Light by the Golf Course(via verde, or Puddingstone dr.)
Make a Left..... Go all the Way to the Pay booth....
Proceed after paying, down hill... First lil Street to ur Right
Turn Right..... Follow till u get to ur next right turn.....

A lil Hidden... But a Nice Spot!!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

How much do you pay at the park. So I can let the members know. Can you go in to the park before 11:00.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

i went last year and had a good time.....i'll be there


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 11:50 AM~9691818
> *i went last year and had a good time.....i'll be there
> *


shit i just looked at my calender and i have a convention in vegas that day :angry:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 PM~9691830
> *shit i just looked at my calender and i have a convention in vegas that day :angry:
> *


is it worht missing a nice sunny day of cruzing and eatting for free, and checking out sum nice rids! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 14 2008, 12:05 PM~9691977
> *is it worht missing a nice sunny day of cruzing and eatting for free, and checking out sum nice rids!  :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA GET PAID :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 02:03 PM~9692451
> *GOTTA GET PAID :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 01:03 PM~9692451
> *GOTTA GET PAID :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T BLAME YAH I'M GLAD I DON'T WORK THAT WEEKEND


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:02 PM~9691402
> *:biggrin:
> 
> From 10fwy Exit Fairplex... Go North
> ...


the name of the site, would it be eastside shore? They have different names for Bonilli park site


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

a memo thats the same place where we had the other one???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will be in the house;;any hopping going on??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 14 2008, 12:42 PM~9691746
> *How much do you pay at the park. So I can let the members know. Can you go in to the park before 11:00.
> *


IT'S ABOUT 6 OR 7 DOLLARS


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 PM~9691830
> *shit i just looked at my calender and i have a convention in vegas that day :angry:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Jan 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9693331
> *the name of the site, would it be eastside shore? They have different names for Bonilli park site
> *


I THINK IT'S THE SOUTHEAST CORNER OF THE PARK


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9693913
> *I THINK IT'S THE SOUTHEAST CORNER OF THE PARK
> *


I'll let my president know. We are suppose to have our meeting on that day but I'll tell him lets have a new location for our meeting and support you guys........


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 14 2008, 04:28 PM~9693623
> *we will be in the house;;any hopping going on??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY NO HOP, JUST COME AND ENJOY SOME FREE FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Jan 14 2008, 05:44 PM~9694322
> *I'll let my president know. We are suppose to have our meeting on that day but I'll tell him lets have a new location for our meeting and support you guys........
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Jan 14 2008, 05:44 PM~9694322
> *I'll let my president know. We are suppose to have our meeting on that day but I'll tell him lets have a new location for our meeting and support you guys........
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 13 2008, 10:30 PM~9687271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I seen Mark today at the swapmeet, I thought I was going to leek a secret on LIL but then I seen the topic...
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE SECRET MEMO...... :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 14 2008, 07:36 PM~9695447
> *WHAT IS THE SECRET MEMO...... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: the picnic foo!..............i think????


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 14 2008, 08:27 PM~9696027
> *:roflmao: the picnic foo!..............i think????
> *


We have a Winner!! :biggrin: 

I thought I was going to post up a teaser about your picnic... But BAMM it was up when I got home!!

It going to be a good time!!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 14 2008, 08:27 PM~9696027
> *:roflmao: the picnic foo!..............i think????
> *


YOU WERNT SO SURE YOURSELF FOO CAUSE YOU PUT I THINK........   WHAT UP BIG GIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9696206
> *YOU WERNT SO SURE YOURSELF FOO CAUSE YOU PUT I THINK........    WHAT UP BIG GIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :roflmao: chillin like billin u guys plaing to come down or what?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9696206
> *YOU WERNT SO SURE YOURSELF FOO CAUSE YOU PUT I THINK........    WHAT UP BIG GIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Need a dj at no charge?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 14 2008, 08:42 PM~9696166
> *We have a Winner!! :biggrin:
> 
> I thought I was going to post up a teaser about your picnic... But BAMM it was up when I got home!!
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Jan 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9696675
> *Need a dj at no charge?
> *


THAT SOUNDS COOL LET ME JUST TALK IT OVER WITH EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Jan 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9696675
> *Need a dj at no charge?
> *


 :nicoderm: o what no charge memo better get on that dogg!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 14 2008, 10:50 PM~9697578
> *:nicoderm: o what no charge memo better get on that dogg!
> *


I KNOW I JUST GOTA SEE WHAT EVERYONE ELSE SAYS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 PM~9697610
> *I KNOW I JUST GOTA SEE WHAT EVERYONE ELSE SAYS
> *


pretty sure they wont mind


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

I will let my Members know about the picnic. We'll try to roll deep.
Trucha Car Club


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

MEMO that's DJ Mike Elite. Some one we had at our toy drive the one that is doing our picnic too. He is a cool cat with us the hole day.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Jan 15 2008, 01:35 AM~9698623
> *I will let my Members know about the picnic.  We'll try to roll deep.
> Trucha Car Club
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Jan 15 2008, 01:35 AM~9698623
> *I will let my Members know about the picnic.  We'll try to roll deep.
> Trucha Car Club
> *


THATS COOL, IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WILL BE THERE HOMIE'S


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 15 2008, 06:50 PM~9704297
> *WILL BE THERE HOMIE'S
> *


COOL HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

DJ XScape Elite will be in tha House!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 15 2008, 09:03 PM~9705521
> *DJ XScape Elite will be in tha House!!!
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

yo what happen to the free DJ or what? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:37 PM~9704166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did that shirt for you?


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 03:59 PM~9711877
> *who did that shirt for you?
> *


its not mine one of the homies ill ask em and get back to u on that one


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 16 2008, 05:13 PM~9712007
> *its not mine one of the homies ill ask em and get back to u on that one
> *


thx bro.we are looking for somebody to do our shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 04:19 PM~9712043
> *thx bro.we are looking for somebody to do our shirts. :biggrin:
> *


i have a pretty good embroidery shop located in upland by the mountains!
if you're interested let me know! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

cant wait uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 03:59 PM~9711877
> *who did that shirt for you?
> *


WE HAVE A SHOP IN UPLAND THAT DOES THEM FOR US


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 16 2008, 05:38 PM~9712740
> *cant wait  uffin:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TTT!</span>


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 14 2008, 11:23 PM~9698273
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thumbs-up huh? I feel the same way about Fallbrook golf course. :biggrin: 

Now to the topic at hand.....I'm looking forward to this show.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Jan 16 2008, 07:52 PM~9713895
> *Thumbs-up huh? I feel the same way about Fallbrook golf course. :biggrin:
> 
> Now to the topic at hand.....I'm looking forward to this show.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 16 2008, 04:15 PM~9712510
> *i have a pretty good embroidery shop located in upland by the mountains!
> if you're interested let me know! :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


MonoGraphics baby!!!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 17 2008, 01:12 PM~9719140
> *MonoGraphics baby!!!!
> *


yep Bob and Jenean from Monographics get down :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait for the picnic....x your fingers for good weather. hno: TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 18 2008, 08:02 AM~9725993
> *yep Bob and Jenean from Monographics get down :biggrin:
> *


Got my first Shirt done there in 1995 :biggrin: 

Memories!!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Jan 16 2008, 07:52 PM~9713895
> *Thumbs-up huh? I feel the same way about Fallbrook golf course. :biggrin:
> 
> Now to the topic at hand.....I'm looking forward to this show.
> *


You can't beat the price at Fallbrook Golf Course. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 17 2008, 01:12 PM~9719140
> *MonoGraphics baby!!!!
> *


you got that right they do a hell of a good job with the embroidery!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Any Flyers??


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 20 2008, 08:11 PM~9742261
> *Any Flyers??
> *


hey Al, i think it's word of mouth only! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jan 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9742884
> *hey Al, i think it's word of mouth only! :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YUP NO FLYERS THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84+Jan 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9742884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We all have BIG Mouths, so it's going to be BIG!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 20 2008, 11:21 PM~9743957
> *    We all have BIG Mouths, so it's going to be BIG!! :biggrin:
> *


  hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Are we there yet :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CALI STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 21 2008, 08:01 PM~9750675
> *Are we there yet :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 21 2008, 10:05 PM~9752203
> *CALI STYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

18 more days left :wow:. SuspectS C.C. ready to Go.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 20 2008, 11:21 PM~9743957
> *    We all have BIG Mouths, so it's going to be BIG!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTMFT!* :nicoderm:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 24 2008, 03:39 PM~9774365
> *TTMFT! :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HIT THE HOMIES UP AND LET THEM KNOW WHOS GOING 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382332


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 09:34 AM~9780813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

15 more days


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: 


> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

Classified will be there!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Jan 27 2008, 08:08 PM~9798881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

* TTT!*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

almost there hno:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my uncle might get me some free passes with him to the drag races on sunday, so i might not be able to make it to the picnic. if i don't make it, hope it turns out good, and i'll be at your guys' next show/picnic. if i make it, i'll see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 03:19 PM~9823831
> *my uncle might get me some free passes with him to the drag races on sunday, so i might not be able to make it to the picnic. if i don't make it, hope it turns out good, and i'll be at your guys' next show/picnic. if i make it, i'll see you there :thumbsup:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 30 2008, 03:19 PM~9823831
> *my uncle might get me some free passes with him to the drag races on sunday, so i might not be able to make it to the picnic. if i don't make it, hope it turns out good, and i'll be at your guys' next show/picnic. if i make it, i'll see you there :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

* LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN FELLAS! 10 DAYS LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 31 2008, 11:51 AM~9831833
> * LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN FELLAS! 10 DAYS LEFT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:45 PM~9835182
> *:0
> *


say memo how early can we be at the park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

wake up wake up wake up its the first of the month! TTT! 9 days left :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 1 2008, 12:36 AM~9839001
> *say memo how early can we be at the park.
> *


 :biggrin: WE'LL BE THERE AROUND 9:30ISH :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT! for my lil sisters b-day! 8 days left :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9853135
> *Antique Style will be there
> *


  *1 MORE WEEK!* hno:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:22 AM~9854764
> * 1 MORE WEEK! hno:
> *


Traffic,

Do we bring our show cars?


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Do we role in our show cars to the picnic or optional?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:55 AM~9854961
> *Do we role in our show cars to the picnic or optional?
> *


IT'S OPTIONAL, BUT IT'S NICE TO SEE ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE, AND THERE IS A CLEAR VIEW OF THE RIDES FROM ANY WHERE IN THE PARK


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:55 AM~9854961
> *Do we role in our show cars to the picnic or optional?
> *


i say ya! makes it better u know :biggrin: 7 days left! hno:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 12:17 PM~9855099
> *IT'S OPTIONAL, BUT IT'S NICE TO SEE ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE, AND THERE IS A CLEAR VIEW OF THE RIDES FROM ANY WHERE IN THE PARK
> *


Great!!! I'll let my members know to come with their rides....


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 3 2008, 03:46 PM~9856406
> *Great!!! I'll let my members know to come with their rides....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 3 2008, 03:46 PM~9856406
> *Great!!! I'll let my members know to come with their rides....
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

6 foo :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

AMOST HERE


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 4 2008, 02:11 PM~9862746
> *6 foo  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry, I guess I was pushing the day. Also I'm not a foo, I'm a lady.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 5 2008, 11:05 AM~9869828
> *I'm sorry, I guess I was pushing the day. Also I'm not a foo, I'm a lady.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 5 2008, 12:05 PM~9869828
> *I'm sorry, I guess I was pushing the day. Also I'm not a foo, I'm a lady.... :biggrin:
> *


o wow! :0 my bad but ya its 5 days now


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 5 2008, 12:49 PM~9870097
> *o wow! :0  my bad but ya its 5 days now
> *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 5 2008, 12:49 PM~9870097
> *o wow! :0  my bad but ya its 5 days now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 01:12 AM~9867908
> *AMOST HERE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Few more days left. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 6 2008, 08:59 AM~9876863
> *Few more days left. Going to be a nice day.
> *


  hno:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

3 DAYS LEFT! :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## chevman (Feb 8, 2008)

IS IT A POT LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevman_@Feb 7 2008, 08:25 PM~9890724
> *IS IT A POT LUCK
> *


YOU CAN BRING SOMETHING IF YOU'D LIKE, BUT THERE SHOULD BE PLENTY OF FOOD THERE COURTESY OF YOUR LOCAL


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: *<span style=\'color:blue\'> TTMFT! </span>*


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

See you guys in a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

3 Day more Days see u guys there. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 8 2008, 10:56 AM~9895172
> *hno:  hno:
> *


Kick back. U keep this up and U won't have any fingers left for that day. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 8 2008, 12:29 PM~9895859
> *Kick back. U keep this up and U won't have any fingers left for that day. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Feb 8 2008, 08:26 AM~9894089
> *See you guys in a couple of days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

what's up memo, hopefully i can make it down there on sunday, I have a bunch of shit going on with work, and the family, so I am going to try and make it! :thumbsup: :dunno: :burn: :burn:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Feb 8 2008, 10:40 PM~9900183
> *what's up memo, hopefully i can make it down there on sunday, I have a bunch of shit going on with work, and the family, so I am going to try and make it! :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :0 HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT CHEMO, IT SHOULD BE GOOD!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Memo, 

Did a Richard get ahold of you?? He called me about shows going on and if I had any contact info for you guys, I told him to hit you up on here... He was a vendor looking for a spot...


God gave us a great weekend, can't wait till tomorrow!! It's On!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9685662
> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC.  THE PICNIC WILL ON SUNDAY FEB. 10TH AT  BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS.  THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN.  THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hope to see alot of people out there tomorrow can watie


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 9 2008, 02:39 PM~9903003
> *Hey Memo,
> 
> Did a Richard get ahold of you??  He called me about shows going on and if I had any contact info for you guys, I told him to hit you up on here... He was a vendor looking for a spot...
> ...


NO ALEX NO 1 HIT ME UP


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 9 2008, 09:55 PM~9905759
> *will be there
> *


  WILL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I've been looking forward to this but I can't make it, my little boy has Pneumonia.  



















My wife had to take our other son to his soccer game. If she gets home early enough I might be able to make it for a little while.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be there ... :yes:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

wuts crackin with the family...how you guys doin... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to together car club for throwin this event...it was gettin a lil boring out here...ill be out at the picnic in a few...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 10 2008, 08:47 AM~9907879
> *I've been looking forward to this but I can't make, my little boy has Pneumonia.
> 
> 
> ...


Take care of that boy all 3 of my kids went through that virus even me and my wife it very very bad, I hope he feels better.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR A GATHERING,JUST GOT BACK FROM THIER,PRETTY NICE PLACE FOR SUCH AN EVENT,TOO BAD IT GOT FULL PRETTY QUICK,THERE WHERE 100+ LOLOS THIER,HERE SUM PICS THAT I TOOK,BTW,THANX TO TRAFFIC FOR HOSTING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE SUM OF THEM CAME OUT BLURRY,SORRY BOUT THAT.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:twak: :twakHOTBUCKET......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :angry: PINCHE BUCKET...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS IT FOR ME,PICHE COMPUTADORA LOCKED UP........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

GOOD PICNIC,GOOD FOOD, GOOD TURN OUT,GREAT JOB ON THE PICNIC TRAFFIC
WE HAD A GREAT TIME ,WILL BE THERE ON THE NEXT ONE ,I GIVE IT A :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

good event :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'> THAT WAS A PRETTY BAD ASS EVENT THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SHOWED UP  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :worship: :worship: HERE GO ALL MY PIC'S FOR THE LESS FORTUNET, LET THIS BE A LESSON LEARNED  NO TELLING WHATS WILL HAPPEN AT NEXT YEARS PICNIC.  *</span>


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up Traffic it was a good day gracias it was nice just kicking it with all the family and all the homeys on a sunday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

damn i wish i could had made it out there homies


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mans best friend... I mean Womens best friend :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Traffic,

Antique Style Car Club would like to thank you for the invite and the food was Great! It was a really great turn out on a beautiful day.... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

THERE WERE SOME TIGHT ASS RIDES OUT THERE TODAY, NICE PICS. I WOULD HAVE TAKEN MY RIDE BUT IT AIN'T DONE JUST YET, STILL MISSING MOLDINGS.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 10 2008, 11:18 PM~9913593
> *THERE WERE SOME TIGHT ASS RIDES OUT THERE TODAY, NICE PICS. I WOULD HAVE TAKEN MY RIDE BUT IT AIN'T DONE JUST YET, STILL MISSING MOLDINGS.
> *


You missed out Homie!!  Hope to see you at the next event!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOOD TURNOUT AND HAD A FUN TIME....I'LL BE BACK FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What Up Traffic, nice ass picnic and a nice ass spot to have one. Had a good time
thank's for the good food. Hope to see u on August 24 homies.

Hey Big Gio did U have fingers left homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Nice ass Pics homies the rides looked clean.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: *I'M GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES, HOPEFULLY OUR NEXT 1 WILL JUST AS GOOD.*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: Good event, Traffic CC!!! Good turnout, nice rides, perfect weather... Thanks for the invite.


-V-


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Feb 11 2008, 12:49 PM~9916650
> *:cheesy:  Good event, Traffic CC!!!  Good turnout, nice rides, perfect weather... Thanks for the invite.
> -V-
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 11 2008, 08:44 AM~9915163
> *What Up Traffic, nice ass picnic and a nice ass spot to have one. Had a good time
> thank's for the good food. Hope to see u on August 24 homies.
> 
> ...


ha naw bro u should of seen me the day of and on the way up there hahaha


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great picnic Pride Car Club had lots of fun thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES THANKS WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 12 2008, 12:22 AM~9922185
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Feb 12 2008, 08:50 AM~9923132
> *Great picnic Pride Car Club had lots of fun thanks :thumbsup:
> *


GLAD TO HEAR YOU GUYS ENJOYED IT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E6364_@Feb 12 2008, 09:58 AM~9923519
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES THANKS WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS FOR MAKING IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

We had a great time... Tumbs up to Traffic Car Club..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Trucha Car Club-Joe


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank u for the FAMILY atmosphere & delicious food :biggrin: 
We had a GREAT time  

Representing DELEGATION CC...









Hey Homie ur FAMOUS...


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Homie ur FAMOUS...








[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 10 2008, 08:51 PM~9912100
> *Traffic,
> 
> Antique Style Car Club would like to thank you for the invite and the food was Great! It was a really great turn out on a beautiful day.... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Feb 12 2008, 09:38 PM~9929169
> *We had a great time...  Tumbs up to Traffic Car Club..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Trucha Car Club-Joe
> *


  THANKS ALOT JOE! GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 12 2008, 10:19 PM~9929649
> *Thank u for the FAMILY atmosphere & delicious food :biggrin:
> We had a GREAT time
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh: hno: 



NAW HE WAS JUST ASKING IF WE HAD ANY MORE CARNE ASADA LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 13 2008, 05:03 PM~9935630
> *:0  :ugh:  hno:
> NAW HE WAS JUST ASKING IF WE HAD ANY MORE CARNE ASADA LEFT :biggrin:
> *


he ask that for real haha fuckin freeloader


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

A LITTLE LATE BUT HERES SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

